# Water changes when administering MARACYN-TC & MARACYN-2



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

For the past 3-4 days, we've noticed our betta getting a discoloration on his dorsal fin which is now progressing towards his body. We're more than certain it's fin rot setting in, though Neptune seems oblivious to the issue (he's still rapidly making bubble nests)

My wife decided to start him on TC from today and has got MARACYN-TC & MARACYN 2 from the pet store. The packet says we need to continue treatment of for 5 days (1 packet for 10 gallons) but makes no mention of whether the water changes need to be done daily or weekly. Also please let us know if the water changes should be partial or full (considering we have a 1 gallon bowl)

I was of the opinion that the water changes would be partial to 'build-up' the TC levels in the water as each day goes by, but please validate my assumption.

Also, we're playing safe and have got him Betta water for these 5 days as against Poland Spring, but do we need to remove all the gravel from the bowl to reduce the spread of infection?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about the other meds but Maracyn2 is added daily and no water changes are necessary.You can change the water when the treatment is over.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I don't know about the other meds but Maracyn2 is added daily and no water changes are necessary.You can change the water when the treatment is over.


Does that mean the goal is to build up on the TC content in the water everyday until 5 days? Do bettas react adversely to the incremental amount each day?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might be able to find out from Mardel Labs, who makes the product. I got my info from Healthybetta.com. The website has a section called Medications made easy. The dosing info is for smaller tanks and bowls.


----------



## 3bangdoos (May 27, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You might be able to find out from Mardel Labs, who makes the product. I got my info from Healthybetta.com. The website has a section called Medications made easy. The dosing info is for smaller tanks and bowls.


thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------

